# I'm addicted... :0)



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Hello! 

I've actually posted under hubby's user name...but I think it would be best to have my own since i'm addicted to shooting and have a million questions! LOL

Being new to this site...I have serious questions about competitions (small and large), etc....where do I start?

Thanks
smurphysgirl

I shoot a compound bow...Browning Micro Adrenaline.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk smurphysgirl. Don't forget to say hello in the Ladies section: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=11  Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## Blood trail (Feb 23, 2007)

:welcome: :cheer2: :wave3: :aniangel:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Look forward to seeing you around the forums, don't be embarrassed about your addiction., you're you of us!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome!:wave3:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT...


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

